# 2013 allroad: milestone reached



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I took delivery of my allroad on August 29th.

On the way home from work last night..... this happened!


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

You are a road rat. That's some serious seat time. Still no word on the steering issue?

....oops! Just read your post in the other thread. Hoping for the best!


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats. It's almost broken in now. :beer:


----------

